# nginx reverse proxy



## michi123 (25. Jan. 2012)

hey leute,

hab die tage auf meinem server nginx als reverse proxy zu apache2 installiert. funktioniert auch alles ganz gut und normal.

nur gibts 1 problem mit den links bzw. trailing-slashes.
werden seiten aufgerufen, ohne einen trailing-slash, bekommt man einen error. ich weiss wie mans bei apache behebt, und bei nginx auch. nur hilft beides nicht!
hängt schätze ich mal, am reverse proxy.

hat vielleicht jemand von euch eine lösung?

vielen dank schonmal!

lg Michi


----------

